
How the Internet of Things Will Help Fight Climate Change - adunk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/simonchandler/2019/11/05/how-the-internet-of-things-will-help-fight-climate-change/
======
bryanrasmussen
Internet of things products are often notoriously short lived as the service
the product depended on is suspended or changed at the whims of the companies
that run them. I doubt it helps climate change to produce a bunch of gadgets
that quickly become obsolete.

So I think the consumer internet of things will at the very least balance out
the B2B internet of things.

